# Please tell me it is not true CRS eating babies



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I saw baby CRS just hatch. It was still too weak to swim. It just bounced around.

Later on I saw a male CRS was eating it.

Please tell me it is not true. CRS don't eat own babies.

Wayne.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never *seen* that happen before Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I had 8 pregnant CRS for over 6 weeks and I only see 2-4 CRS babies.



effox said:


> I've never *seen* that happen before Wayne.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

What? Maybe its already dead!? I cant tell u cos I havent have my first batch yet. Hopefully soon... 
Good luck w yours!


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

What kinda tank setup do you have for your shrimp? I usually get about 10 shrimp for every preggo shrimp


----------

